# Holiday Inn Club Vacation - Orange Lake Resort



## squierjosh (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm looking at some resorts near Disney, and the Holiday Inn Club Vacations look nice with good reviews on RCI.com. Anyone stayed at one of these? They seems so huge...can you go from west to east villages and use the amenities? Are they shared?


----------



## Sandy (Nov 25, 2013)

Holiday Inn Club Vacations is the former Orange Lake Country Club. I think that this was the very first timeshare in Orlando.
You are correct that it is huge!!  I am an owner in the HIVC HICV system in Las Vegas so I can trade internally. 

Many other owners here should chime in on the various units and sections.  Good luck in your search and I think you will have a fabulous time. 
sandy


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Nov 26, 2013)

My wife's parents own at OLCC, and yes, it is ENORMOUS! Almost 1500 acres, FOUR semi-private golf courses, several pools, several restaurants, etc.

The amenities of the resort are open to all visitors. Some have a fee, like $6 (or so) to rent a tube for the lazy river. The resort has a free shuttle that goes around all the villages, so you don't need to walk or use your car. What they don't tell you is, right outside the gate is a PUBLIX (grocery store). You can go to the grocery store, stock up for your stay, and go in to enjoy your stay! Across the street from the Publix is a TARGET.

TS


----------



## kembjkk (Nov 26, 2013)

*Orange Lake*

Orange Lake is amazing!  We love it there!  We have stayed numerous times, once in the East Village, and the other times in the bungalows in West Village.  We are going in March for 2 weeks, one week in West and one week in River Island.  The resort is huge, a park-like setting.  Very well maintained, good golfing and restaurants.  I've noticed (maybe because) it caters to a golfing clientele that there are alot of people there that are intent on physical exercise, alot of runners (runner's paradise) and walkers.  To the best of my knowledge there is no hot tub in the whole of North Village.  So if you want to be close to a hot tub choose another village.  We prefer to be somewhat close to the pools/hot tubs, within walking distance.  Sometimes there are Groupon tickets online for very discounted golf for Orange Lake. 
It's a fabulous place!


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Shared*



squierjosh said:


> I'm looking at some resorts near Disney, and the Holiday Inn Club Vacations look nice with good reviews on RCI.com. Anyone stayed at one of these? They seems so huge...can you go from west to east villages and use the amenities? Are they shared?



We own at OL and have stayed there only 3 times because we live in California we do more West Coast.  We did enjoy ourselves each time and the kids did too.  Went when the kids were 4 and 10 and again when my son was 17 and brought a friend.  We all enjoyed.
Bart


----------



## CO skier (Nov 26, 2013)

squierjosh said:


> I'm looking at some resorts near Disney, and the Holiday Inn Club Vacations look nice with good reviews on RCI.com. Anyone stayed at one of these? They seems so huge...can you go from west to east villages and use the amenities? Are they shared?



Your experience will depend on where you stay, and which way the wind is blowing.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=88513

We stayed 3 nights in a 2 Bedroom villa in the West Village and enjoyed our stay.  It was recently remodeled.  The in-villa A/C unit was loud enough that I needed earplugs at night; some people don't seem to notice it, though.

You can use any of the pools, but some activities and float tubes at the lazy river require an additional charge each day, or for the entire week.

The East Village is just across the highway from the Reedy Cr. treatment plant, and the high-rise units in West Village near the check-in building do not get good reviews.  Call a few weeks before arrival and request a 2 br in the West Village or something in the North Village.

As with most timeshares, you will be pressured to take an informational tour advertised as 45 minutes long.  It will take up about 3 hours of your time.  You can decide if the incentives are worth it.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is a very nice resort if you own at Orange Lake; however, as a person trading into the resort that can really nickle and dime you during your stay. That is my opinion only.


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 27, 2013)

We stayed several years ago when River Island just opened. At check in I asked for a newer unit and we were given a 2 bedroom in River Island which was very nice. This was when the resort was Orange Lake Country Club. We enjoyed our stay very much. Just remember as others have said, this resort is super big, and depending on where you stay, you may have to drive your car to some of the amenities. During our stay, they did have a shuttle that would take you to other areas of the resort. We just chose to drive and not have to wait for the shuttle.
Enjoy!!
Sue


----------



## mrlajoie (Dec 5, 2013)

My wife and I also own in the East Village at Orange Lake.  Our first time was as guests of my sister-in-laws family. We enjoyed it so much that we actually VOLUNTEERED to go through the presentation.  The presentation wasn't a horrible experience and we learned a lot about the facility.  They offered us a return visit deal for the following year which we took advantage of.  After staying a second time we decided to purchase, but not from Orange Lake.  We found our deal on eBay for $49 with free closing, etc.  My wife wasn't comfortable so we paid extra for deed insurance. 
As some of the other users have mentioned, they do tend to 'nickel & dime' you a little with the amenities.  You are better off spending the money on the week-long fun pass if you are planning on staying on-site with kids. If you go on the presentation they USUALLY will give you 6 of these as an incentive.
The resort is in a great location and as mentioned before has several golf courses, with one being illuminated for playing after dark.  There are also tennis courts, driving ranges, restaurants, shops, etc. As mentioned previously, take advantage of the Publix or Target to stock up for the week.  There are also a ton of restaurants outside the main gate (Irlo Bronson).  
Our East Village Unit has a pool and hot tub between our unit and the next, which is very convenient. 
We have never had an issue with the treatment facility and the resort grounds and staff have always been friendly and responsive.  
I'm on the WEEKS system with RCI and my 'TRADING POWER' is 24. My unit is a 2 bedroom/2 bath that sleeps 8.  The master bedroom has a King Bed and a very nice private bath.  The second bedroom has 2 queen beds.  The couch opens into  a queen as well I believe. There is a washer/dryer in each unit and the kitchen is fairly well stocked as far as appliances go.
Occasionally I will see a 3-Bedroom for about 24 points on RCI.  I was able to stay in a 3 bedroom as well.  The 3 bedroom adds another bedroom with queen (maybe king) bed and a private bathroom. Supposedly it is able to sleep 12, although I'm not really sure where the 11 & 12th person sleep.
If you need any further details please feel free to PM me.  We are returning in mid-February.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Dec 10, 2013)

*January 2012 Stay*

This was my take on our stay at this resort last January:  

Orange Lakes Resort I think it's good that orange lake is trying to be a resort itself, however see below: Observations in 2 days (first 40 hrs) 1) given no understanding or even literature about what the resort offers, except the "talk" about how to spend more time & money here. Why would I want to when you've not told me what is available at the resort, and how to access the amenities? Only info shared was where to see Disney fireworks, which was good 2) not a 7 day pass, because already here 2 days and couldn't use it; plan for today is set; only t-f left - 4 days - 3 free passes would be good 3) $20 - where is it ? If on acct, show me my acct ; why put $30 on acct so we show up?? 4). Any info on golf; pools; tennis/basketball/etc?? Fishing? Can you sign out gear for any of above? 5) what is at the welcome center? DVD library?? 6) are all pools heated?? How late are they open? Why isn't there a big book of information about the resort and the area, including all the theme parks etc.? 7) where can you smoke? On your patio? Elsewhere outside? Not at all? 8) east village not walking friendly; bathroom near road was nice; only footpath is btw entrances into east village, which is nice! 9) like the RV parking/RV friendly 10) can you walk the golf courses, or when can you walk them?  11) provide a scrubby to keep pans clean. 12) not very friendly to those flying in, who can't bring big things; ie. small coolers; 13) need listing of TV channels; critical 14) Room is very nice! Love the space; wifi excellant 15) you are supposed to use the key card; but for the DVD rental kiosk you must use a credit card???? And the Starbucks machine, though out of order only takes credit cards, not the key card 16) do you shuttle to the Disney & universal resorts? 17) at this cashless resort we had to pay cash for our play pass 18) 60 min presentation took 137:30. And three salesmen; a checkin-no breakfast; coffee & oj 19) we even sell to people with bad credit 20) offer #1 $32,500 - not really an offer - 2br/2ba - 100,000 pts 2nd - 100,000 pts biannual - $11000 3rd - 57000 1br - $5500 - biannual 4th - 1495 - 1 week in future   

Overall, a very nice resort, could do things a lot better, our room was very big, and nice. Great place to jump into the Orlando sites.  I would definitely go back, but wouldn't take the tour (wife really doesn't like these, I'm getting better at them).  I think for those who are not timeshare savy they may get taken by the extras they sell.  We did enjoy the floating river during the second part of our visit.


----------



## silentg (Dec 10, 2013)

[Advertising/Soliciting is not permitted in the discussion forums - DeniseM]


----------



## sportsduck (Dec 17, 2013)

*Orange Lake*

We have stayed at Orange Lake a few times, but November 2012 was the first time where the kids were old enough to enjoy the amenities. We stayed in a 3 BR in North Village which was plenty big enough my family and my parents. The room was very well laid out though I am not sure how 10-12 could comfortably eat or how families with 2 cars would park.  

The resort had plenty of activities and restaurants on site so despite having annual passes to WDW and Sea World (via Sesame Place) we had no problems with a resort day or two. Got 9 holes of golf in, had dinner at I believe Tradewinds which was excellent, and the kids thoroughly enjoyed Splash Lagoon" in the North Village. 

We had such a good time after a long search we signed a contract yesterday for a Week 51 3 BR via resale so we don't have to worry about being able to trade in once every three years. We also have a Week 52 at Sheraton Vistana Resort so it works out well for trading and staying combinations. 

There are some drawbacks to Orange Lake as they do tend to nickel and dime you and the place can be intimidatingly large (I laugh when DVC owners complain about the size of Saratoga Springs) but overall it is one of our favorite resorts and hopefully soon can call home 1/52 a year.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 18, 2013)

Since you bought RESALE (saves $32000), when you go next, they will want you to go to an update, where you can turn your week into points for around $3000. Not worth it, unless you NEVER will get rid of it. If you decide to give it away, the points go *poof* and it goes back to the week.

The one thing I like about OL (from what I heard) is you can schedule that week 2 years in advance. In other words, if you can schedule this year, you can also schedule Week 51 in 2014 and 2015.

TS


----------



## sportsduck (Dec 18, 2013)

simpsontruckdriver said:


> Since you bought RESALE (saves $32000), when you go next, they will want you to go to an update, where you can turn your week into points for around $3000. Not worth it, unless you NEVER will get rid of it. If you decide to give it away, the points go *poof* and it goes back to the week.



It is interesting you mentioned that on two fronts:
1. Many resellers whether it is intentional or not advertise that the week floats.
2. According to OL the cost to convert was around $6700 plus closing and they give you something like 40,000 additional points (don't have my notes on me) but supposedly even that is changing where as of today the only way you can convert to points is if you buy a separate week directly through them. That means you will have to buy the week, pay the closing costs to get your fixed week converted, and wind up with two maintenance fees every year.  Two words - no thanks.


----------



## bogey21 (Dec 18, 2013)

Sandy said:


> Holiday Inn Club Vacations is the former Orange Lake Country Club. I think that this was the very first timeshare in Orlando.



I bought my first TS Week from the airport in Orlando.  I was reading the local newspaper while waiting for my plane out of town and saw full page ads for Orange Lake (emphasizing Kemmons Wilson) and Sabal Palms (emphasizing Marriott).  I picked up the phone, called Marriott and bought Sabal Palms pre-construction.

George


----------



## lprstn (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm staying here in a 3 bedroom. It's wonderful, don't want to leave the premisis.

but they are selling the new 2 bedroom units (100,000 RCI points) for just $41,000 

Therefore, I'll just use my Wyndham trade in, every 4 years!


----------



## AKE (Dec 24, 2013)

We are here right now.  The resort is too big - i am tired of having to drive everywhere as walking is not realistic and waiting for a shuttle is not what I want to do on my holidays. It is not a resort where you can let your kids roam freely - way too big.


----------



## snippet (Dec 25, 2013)

I own a bungalow unit in the West Village and like it a lot.  It overlooks one of the golf courses.  In the mornings, we saw plenty of wildlife out our patio door.  My teenagers had a blast at the pools and playing mini golf (that's an additional cost).   We ate at one of the restaurants too and enjoyed the food.  We did use the shuttle a few times, but with the car right outside our unit, it was easier to jump in it and drive to our destination.
We never had any smell problem from the treatment facility either.


----------

